# Little Sabine



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone has experience fishing in Little Sabine? Anything good caught in there? Im guessing there are alot of specks in there with all the grass beds. Maybe some reds? Thanks!


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*War Eagle!! Need more of us on here.........***

****


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

WDE brother.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

War Damn! I've fished back in there on my kayak a time or two and haven't done great however I feel like there would he fish in there at the right time


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

There's gotta be some specks in there with all that grass


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Even though you are a dirty Auburn fan (RTR) I'll tell you yes there are reds and specs in Sabine. There is an underwater light all the way in the back go there at night obviously and kill em. Good luck


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Fished the dock lights a bit last year. Small to Mid sized specks, rat reds, and lots of white trout. Continuous action with gulp.


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

I kayak fish in there at night quite often. Lots of decent specks in there. Especially at the underwater light mentioned above. Haven't caught any big reds but rats everywhere. Free line live shrimp at every light you come to and you are bound to catch slot of fish. Never had a bad night in there.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Best time to fish Little Sabine is the night after the Blue Angels show. Fish have a little added color to them. RTR! J/K man. Good luck


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------

